
Interview with Hillary Mason, Chief Scientist of Bit.ly - revorad
http://wikibon.org/wiki/v/Transcription_of_Hillary_Mason_of_bit.ly_at_the_Strata_Conference
======
agotterer
Hillary was also the key note speaker at pycon this year. Her talk and slides
- [http://www.hilarymason.com/blog/conference-
pycon-2011-keynot...](http://www.hilarymason.com/blog/conference-
pycon-2011-keynote/)

~~~
crasshopper
She also made a twitter bot of the Berkeley Calculator: @bc_l. Hott.

------
Apocryphon
Disappointed they didn't mention the country code of their domain...

~~~
gthank
Go read the relevant Quora thread [http://www.quora.com/What-will-happen-to-
http-bit-ly-links-i...](http://www.quora.com/What-will-happen-to-http-bit-ly-
links-if-Gaddafi-shuts-down-the-Internet-in-Libya-due-to-protests)

------
MediaBehavior
Seems a shame that wikibon.org interview couldn't spell her name correctly.

See: <http://www.hilarymason.com>

